# the search for fine white sand (silica sand)



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

So first i got to home depot....they didn't have it...they point me to osh...go there and they are telling me the play sand is the same thing...then trying to sell me the monterey sand. So i go to lowe's...this guy tells me they dont have it but the home depot next to them has it. (a different home depot)...so i had some hope.. i went there and they didn't have it...so i go to meeks....they dont have it....i go to my LFS ..they have like 2 pound bags of some fine white sand "marine sand" for like 20 bucks a peice... im like F THAT i need 100 pounds atleast. So i go to petco..they have 10 pound bags of marine sand for 20 bucks...screw that. And now im out of ideas? WTF can i do.. im so pissed off i just spent the last 5 hours looking for godamn [email protected][email protected]?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Home Depot has it...goto the "insullation" section of home depot and on the back wall there is cement and other such nonsense...Its called "Quikcrete Fine Sand"...$2.97 per 50lb bag..you'll find it..go back I promise you!


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

ive talked to about 10 employees at each store... i found all the quikrete sh*t...and they had a place for the "silica sand" it was like 3.97 or something.. but it wasn't there...and either store..and i asked if they were getting any in and they were like "dunno"..godamn frustrating


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

Go to any pool store around you that sells stuff for pools. Pool Filter sand is a nice fine silica sand. I suggest phoning around before going out to the actual store.
PS. The Silica sand for pool filters is also white


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

i saw all the quikrete stuff...the cement...etc...play sand...tons of bags of crap...just no silica sand...


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

ok so pool filter sand is good too?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Susp3nc3 said:


> ok so pool filter sand is good too?
> [snapback]1133012[/snapback]​


yes


----------



## zombie999 (Mar 17, 2005)

i have the same problem trying to find red sand.cant find it.anyone know?


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

damnit the pool store is closing in 15 minutes...dont think i can make it..lol i wanted to set this tank up NOW and get it cycling


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

FLYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

CKY said:


> Go to any pool store around you that sells stuff for pools. Pool Filter sand is a nice fine silica sand. I suggest phoning around before going out to the actual store.
> PS. The Silica sand for pool filters is also white
> 
> 
> ...


I just went to my local pool store last week and bought 100lbs of their white silica sand...it looks awesome!
Any pool store will have it, should have checked their first!
Good Luck


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

yea im gonna go to the pool stores 2mrow first thing. I wanna get this tank rolling.


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

Susp3nc3 said:


> yea im gonna go to the pool stores 2mrow first thing. I wanna get this tank rolling.
> [snapback]1133105[/snapback]​


 i want to see some pics of that sand im thinkin about doing a switch to sand...i used to do playsand but i didnt like the color


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

i just put in pool sand into my tank yesterday...the color of it looked like regular playsand..but once you have it washed then it turns a lot whiter!

its really fine sand too...settles fast.


----------



## james__12345 (Mar 25, 2005)

if the pool place is closed try a walmart supercenter


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Susp3nc3 said:


> yea im gonna go to the pool stores 2mrow first thing. I wanna get this tank rolling.
> [snapback]1133105[/snapback]​


So how is it going, did you get the sand and get it in the tank?


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

lol i actually just woke up an hour ago...but im going to get the sand right now at the pool place. I called ahead and they have it. I will post pics after i put the sand in. I will be filling the tank up 4 inches...then putting the sand in...washed a lot of course...and then doing the plate technique untill filled high enough so the water wont hit the bottom.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Susp3nc3 said:



> lol i actually just woke up an hour ago...but im going to get the sand right now at the pool place. I called ahead and they have it. I will post pics after i put the sand in. I will be filling the tank up 4 inches...then putting the sand in...washed a lot of course...and then doing the plate technique untill filled high enough so the water wont hit the bottom.
> [snapback]1134370[/snapback]​


Sounds great. Can't wait to see pictures, and remember to have fun.


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

I got a 100 lb bog of silicia sand for $7.00 at a local cement place..... they sell fireplaces, landscape rocks, and concrete supplys.....


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

holy sh*t lol....the place i called didn't have silica.. they had some brown sh*t...WTF..so i go to this other LFS that was closed yesterday and had to buy 50 pounds of A0-0 or some sh*t...it looks pretty good but it was 37 freakin dollars...im just pissed so i had to buy something. Anyway ill take pics of how it looks.


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

CautioN1919 said:


> Susp3nc3 said:
> 
> 
> > yea im gonna go to the pool stores 2mrow first thing. I wanna get this tank rolling.
> ...


Here's a pic of my tank with pool filter sand.....enjoy 
View attachment 70901


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I had pool filter sand in my 75 gal and it wasnt very white at all, but I did like the look.


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

CKY said:


> CautioN1919 said:
> 
> 
> > Susp3nc3 said:
> ...


 thanks for the pic i will change to that soon enough i like my gravel i have right now but it depends how it looks when i add my P


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

How bout a Full Tank Shot ehh?


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

the sand cleared up pretty quick... i turned the filters on cause it was clear...lots of bubbles though. Hopefully my two xp3's come soon so i can load them with biomax and get the cycling process really going. And hopefull the tank stand doesn't break


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

Susp3nc3 said:


> the sand cleared up pretty quick... i turned the filters on cause it was clear...lots of bubbles though. Hopefully my two xp3's come soon so i can load them with biomax and get the cycling process really going. And hopefull the tank stand doesn't break
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good im def. gonna use that when i even make a switch


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

i was gonna wash the sand in my laundry sink...but then i remembered there were hundreds of wasps in there cause of my recent wasp infestation in my wall....anyway here are some pics of setting up the sand in the tank...i was too lazy to do the plate technique


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

looks good, but I personally would have put more sand in. You could always do it later if you wanted.


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

yea im gonna get another 50 pounds...settles fast anyway..ill just scoop it in with a cup


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

sorry it's off-topic but is there a place where i can find cheap black sand ? Btw susp, what are you gonna put in that tank


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

the pool filter sand at my stores is marked as silica sand and is also brown








i can't get white sand of any type in this freeking country!!!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Looking good Susp3nc3! I've heard that those little bubbles are actually a gas, and that you shouldn't add fish to the tank while the bubbles are there. I've always just wiped mine off anyway, because they are annoying. Have fun aqua-scaping, and be sure to keep us updated on the process.








~Taylor~


----------



## ddayton (Jul 21, 2005)

I bought the blackTahitian sand from Petsmart it was like $20 a bag for #20 lbs but it looks sweet..if anyone wants a pic posted of it let me know, Im cycling my tank now an havent got any fishes yet....


----------

